# Tivo Elite/XL4 on Ebay



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

I just put up my Tivo Elite on Ebay. This Tivo only has been used about a week. Does not work good with Time Warner Cable and the tuning adapter/cable card setup here in the Dallas area so I gave up. This was the 3rd Elite model that I tried, thats why it was only used a week. Auction starts at 99 cents. If you have any questions about this please ask me. I'll check this thread and also you can message me on Ebay as well, or PM me.

There is no service on this Tivo so you will have to get your own service.

Heres the link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180942126526?ssPageName=STRK:MESCX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1554.l2649#ht_500wt_1361

Auction is live now


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Sold $305


----------

